# 90$ Down the drain.........



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]Well last Friday I was out on my weekly group ride and almost finished and WHAM! SNAP! My rear tire locked up......... CRAP!!! looked down and My derailleur is sticking out like a chicken wing,broken off its hanger! I look down and say" I have a little walk ahead of me" so by the time I'm out of the forest most of the group is already changing out of their jerseys into somthing dry and clean, Heckeling me for busting my bike..... So I hang it up on my carrier and further inspect the carnage I thought it was just the hanger and pivot bolt but once I got the new hanger and bolt on it was clear that my X9 was tweaked!!! anybody got an extra x9 or x7 I can barrow??? for the Holiday season?:thumbsup:


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

single speed is calling you.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Sounds like a perfect time to upgrade


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

The Diesel said:


> single speed is calling you.


+1...


----------



## SnakePliskin (Nov 21, 2009)

Throw an x-5 on there until you replace the original and use it as a back up when it happen's again.30 to 40 buck's.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

Bummer, I had that happen to me twice in about three months one summer. It got so that I was getting paranoid every time I saw a stick on the trail.

Good Idea on the X-5 as a temp fix and then getting a better derailuer when funds become available. I may have to look into that.


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

SnakePliskin said:


> Throw an x-5 on there until you replace the original and *use it as a back up when it happen's again*.30 to 40 buck's.


another reason to go single speed


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

Shark said:


> Sounds like a perfect time to upgrade


good idea, that way you can break an expensive one next time.


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

Frozenspokes said:


> Bummer*, I had that happen to me twice in about three months* one summer. It got so that I was getting paranoid every time I saw a stick on the trail.
> 
> Good Idea on the X-5 as a temp fix and then getting a better derailuer when funds become available. I may have to look into that.


Yet another good reason to go single speed.

Keep em comin guys.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

I have a single speed and it dosent do for the trails we do on our Friday ride waaaay to tight and technical and than it opens up to bombing dh! But for now my friend at my lbs said he dialed it in as good as he could so everyone cross your fingers and hope and pray that it works.... If not woo hoo my wife said I can get a new X9 for Christmas...... And once again I'm NOT gonna SS my prophet!


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Agreed. In fact, you should bury your bike in the back yard and just sit on your couch instead.

Rush Limbaugh said on the radio today that exercise is bad for you anyway.


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

Damn, I feel for you. Back in the day when I had my Klein Mantra, I toasted an XTR derailleur the same way, put on an XT I had lying around and destroyed that one the next ride out.


----------



## smb_600 (Sep 20, 2009)

noobish so bear with me, but how do you repeatedly break a derailleur? ....aside from smashing it into something....


----------



## LaLD (May 18, 2007)

smb_600 said:


> noobish so bear with me, but how do you repeatedly break a derailleur? ....aside from smashing it into something....


Let it listen to Rush Limbaugh every day :madman:

"Rush Limbaugh said on the radio today that exercise is bad for you anyway."


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

just curious.
i snapped one of the parallel link plates on an ESP 9.0 derailleur back in the day, where'd yours explode?

to SMB: you smash it into everything. or kick something up with your tire that smashes into it.


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

The Diesel said:


> another reason to go single speed


That logic suggests another reason not to ride a bike. Ride a unicycle there is less to go wrong. Or better yet walk then you can't get a pinch flat :thumbsup:


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Damn - must be something in the water these days. Almost the same thing happened to me last week. I was riding and got a flat tire! How in the heck am I supposed to ride? Does anyone know if I can send this back to the manufacturer to get it fixed?


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

HotBlack said:


> Rush Limbaugh said on the radio today that exercise is bad for you anyway.


I guess it gets in the way of his oxy habit.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

The Diesel said:


> Yet another good reason to go single speed.
> 
> Keep em comin guys.


Dude we get it, you like single speed, give it a rest.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

smb_600 said:


> noobish so bear with me, but how do you repeatedly break a derailleur? ....aside from smashing it into something....


There's lots of ways. A stick could get thrown up in to it, smash it against a rock just the right way, fatigue from use, etc.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Shark said:


> Sounds like a perfect time to upgrade


Nah he's already got an X9. X0 is $$$


----------



## PaMtnBkr (Feb 28, 2005)

Shtuff happens. Best move for me (I live in Pa and ride exclusively in the woods w/lots of rocks and sticks) was when I bought a XT Shadow Rear Der. I love how it tucks under the chainstays and it's durable too! It's been in the spokes at least 3 times and still works like a charm. Of course, you would have to replace your shifters too, at least the rear one.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

I have an X9 available if you want. PM me.


----------



## swisscross (Oct 20, 2008)

I have trashed 3 XT's in a month.
I have yet to break another one. OOPS did I just curse myself?


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

smb_600 said:


> noobish so bear with me, but how do you repeatedly break a derailleur? ....aside from smashing it into something....


the trails that we ride on is basicly built in a realy dense forest and there's always rouge sticks strewn about.....Accually we always Kidd my friend that rides with us he own's the LBS that we all go to that he accually places these sticks on the trail.......:thumbsup:


----------



## jeffwilsonn (Nov 19, 2008)

At least it wasnt an XO---I trashed a beautiful XTR last year. I almost cried.


----------



## Jacks_Back (Jun 23, 2008)

If it's really that bad I'd consider going to one of the internally geared hubs like a Shimano Alfine or some such - _loads have been using and abusing them now since they came out and they work fine for real MTB riding._



ae111black said:


> the trails that we ride on is basicly built in a realy dense forest and there's always rouge sticks strewn about.....Accually we always Kidd my friend that rides with us he own's the LBS that we all go to that he accually places these sticks on the trail.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Aswell (Sep 1, 2009)

Rather than a reason to go single speed...

I say it's a reason to shorten your chain and bypass your derailleur when your break it. It's happened to all of us (or most of us) at one point or another. Unless your walk isn't far. Then I say walk the bike. But it you are more than a mile or so from your car, I think it's a good fix to avoid the 7 mile walk in hard soled shoes as the sun is setting and the mosquitoes are getting hungry.....I've done that one once and learned the hard way that there had to be a better option.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Jacks_Back said:


> If it's really that bad I'd consider going to one of the internally geared hubs like a Shimano Alfine or some such - _loads have been using and abusing them now since they came out and they work fine for real MTB riding._


How's that gonna work out with two chainrings up front??


----------



## ISN (Feb 19, 2007)

a stick got thrown into my brother's SRAM rear-mech, twisted the _hell_ out of it, snapped the hanger, and pulled the rear wheel off the drop-out. the derailleur survived.

it was an x0.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

well I picked up the bike at my lunch break and rode it back to the office (LBS is in walking distance from work +1) and It worked ok! the shifting is good the only time it even gets funky is when it's in the 34t cog out back and in the middle (witch is my big ring) up front theres a little clicking like the thing needs to be adjusted. so I'm gonna baby it for a few weeks than get a new Mech!!! and I repeat!!!! I will not SS my Prophet!!!


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

A little hint when buying RD's if you cant afford to replace it, dont buy it.


----------



## Tinshield (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## joshman108 (Jul 6, 2009)

I feel you man. Ive broken 2 in the past 4 months. Im sticking to cheap ones from now on. 
the first one got caught in a stick, the other hit a tree when i tried going down this rock formation and had to bail.  They seem to have a knack for breaking


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

Tinshield said:


>


I dont think thats compatible with sram's 1:1


----------



## jdgang (Oct 1, 2009)

just did the same thing this past saturday...luckily my lbs was able to bend my XT back...but if it takes another hit..it is toast...not into the single speed...but I think I am going to go 1x9 with a short cage derailleur.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Tinshield said:


>


+1

:thumbsup:



nuck_chorris said:


> I dont think thats compatible with sram's 1:1












SLX is also good.


----------



## Tinshield (Aug 1, 2007)

nuck_chorris said:


> I dont think thats compatible with sram's 1:1


:madman:


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

I trashed my new XT Shadow a few months ago. Shimano took it back no questions back and a few weeks later, I had a new one on my doorstep


----------



## luckynumber9 (Mar 7, 2009)

you broke your x9... great reason to upgrade to x0


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

luckynumber9 said:


> you broke your x9... great reason to upgrade to x0


If you want to break more derailleur's, upgrade to x0.:eekster: :thumbsup: IMOP x9 mech works just as good and is actually more durable. The only reason to go x0 is if your counting grams.


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

sxotty said:


> That logic suggests another reason not to ride a bike. Ride a unicycle there is less to go wrong. Or better yet walk then you can't get a pinch flat :thumbsup:


I dont get pinch flats. And unicycles are hard. SS is easy.


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

fightnut said:


> Dude we get it, you like single speed, give it a rest.


Eff off, im post whoring to get my post count up.

Theres like 13 cases of broken/bent ders on this page alone. Just sayin.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Yah no x0's in my future.... I accually looked at a few of the "shadow" offerings today when I picked up mybike and my friend was showing me the bucket full of broken ones our forest has claimed.... Dosent look like that's gonna make much of a diffrence! So instead of shelling out for shifters too I'm just gonna stick with what I already have and get another X9 in a few weeks! Trust me I'd really like to try a internal gear hub with a gates belt drive but that's not in the cards for this bike!!!


----------



## AlexJK (May 2, 2009)

The Diesel said:


> And unicycles are hard. SS is easy.


Unicycles aren't hard 

And singlespeed poos and pees all over that derailler and shifter sillyness.... DO IT!!!!


----------



## ASI CA (Apr 27, 2008)

I broke my X-7 earlier in the year, went into my local shop and $45.00 later I had a new one in hand. 

I have since seen them in the magazine ads for less than that, in some cases a lot less.

Good luck!


----------



## dstepper (Feb 28, 2004)

Put a Shimano Alpine internal geared hub on one of my bikes and really like it. Really has me thinking if I will put a RD on any new bikes.

Dean


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

AlexJK said:


> Unicycles aren't hard
> 
> And singlespeed poos and pees all over that derailler and shifter sillyness.... DO IT!!!!


LOL!!!! some of you simply refuse to read the above or below posts pretaining to the thread!!!! I have a SS and it DOES NOT WORK for the trail in question!!!! I have used it there and I feel like I'm in a cyclocross race......(I have to carry it about half the time) this trail is way too rough,technical,twisty blah blah blah.....than it opens up to bombing DH to have a happy medium gear. My current SS set up is 32t-18t and it is just a bit too low for the other single track trails I ride. Also it's a bit too high for this trail in question!!! Someone need's to Google "Kulani Trails" and you can see what I'm talking about.

SS Nazi's Go home!!!!:thumbsup: Been there done that!!!


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

AlexJK said:


> And singlespeed poos and pees all over that derailler and shifter sillyness.... DO IT!!!!


No, it does not. You would not be able to clear my favorite uphill trails on a single speed and walking all the time and having banged up knees sucks. I like my single speed - but saying it has significant advantages over a geared bike is silly.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

ae111black said:


> LOL!!!! some of you simply refuse to read the above or below posts pretaining to the thread!!!! I have a SS and it DOES NOT WORK for the trail in question!!!! I have used it there and I feel like I'm in a cyclocross race......(I have to carry it about half the time) this trail is way too rough,technical,twisty blah blah blah.....than it opens up to bombing DH to have a happy medium gear. My current SS set up is 32t-18t and it is just a bit too low for the other single track trails I ride. Also it's a bit too high for this trail in question!!! Someone need's to Google "Kulani Trails" and you can see what I'm talking about.
> 
> SS Nazi's Go home!!!!:thumbsup: Been there done that!!!


Whew those look pretty tough


----------



## gthcarolina (Mar 3, 2005)

*Bunny V wins the award!*



Scott O said:


> Damn - must be something in the water these days. Almost the same thing happened to me last week. I was riding and got a flat tire! How in the heck am I supposed to ride? Does anyone know if I can send this back to the manufacturer to get it fixed?


It looks like he didn't take you up on it, but you rule for your bro-ness.

A lot of the rest of you are chumps. Single speed, shmingle-speed.


----------



## gthcarolina (Mar 3, 2005)

*Gah! quoted wrong post, Bunny V still wins!*



BunnV said:


> I have an X9 available if you want. PM me.


Nice guy


----------



## gthcarolina (Mar 3, 2005)

*+15*



fightnut said:


> Dude we get it, you like single speed, give it a rest.


Look at me, I have one gear!


----------



## gthcarolina (Mar 3, 2005)

*That you are, how does it feel?*



The Diesel said:


> Eff off, im post whoring to get my post count up.
> 
> Theres like 13 cases of broken/bent ders on this page alone. Just sayin.


Did you get 400?

I hate your single-speed, no matter what frame you have.


----------



## bts420 (Jun 28, 2009)

Aren't sram rear derailleur's better than shimano? I thought they hold better chain tension because of the stiffer spring rate used. I saw a video on you tube showing this. I have only used sram so I cant compare on my own and am currently switching from a 3x8 with a long cage x-9 to a 2x9 with a medium cage x-9. Maybe in the future get a shorter cage if your gearing allows it and you will be less likely to smash it on stuff? Just my thoughts...


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

bts420 said:


> Aren't sram rear derailleur's better than shimano? I thought they hold better chain tension because of the stiffer spring rate used.


That was true before the Shadow design. Latest Shimano shifters with multi and instant release, and the new dual-control unit, are, IMHO, quite better then Sram triggers (I am not designed for twist-shift).. XT shifters can be easily hacked for multi-release as well..
Dual specific SLX front derailleur is a must have for 2x9..


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Im still running my stock LX front mech for my 2X9 set up and it works fine! the broken shadow Mech's that my friend show'ed me yesterday only made me not want to change the unit out and leave in the SRAM unit. They are all gonna break so no sence spend the money for shifters.......


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

nachomc said:


> Whew those look pretty tough


 all you want thats fine......:thumbsup: we have been riding these for 20 years and they are still hard.... why dont you come out and ride with us some day and see.......?


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Curmy said:


> No, it does not. You would not be able to clear my favorite uphill trails on a single speed and walking all the time and having banged up knees sucks. I like my single speed - but saying it has significant advantages over a geared bike is silly.


 .......................+1


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

ae111black said:


> all you want thats fine......:thumbsup: we have been riding these for 20 years and they are still hard.... why dont you come out and ride with us some day and see.......?


Hawaii is kinda far for a ride. If I'm ever there on vacation, I'll PM you.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Two words...*



ae111black said:


> Well last Friday I was out on my weekly group ride and almost finished and WHAM! SNAP! My rear tire locked up......... CRAP!!! looked down and My derailleur is sticking out like a chicken wing,broken off its hanger! I look down and say" I have a little walk ahead of me" so by the time I'm out of the forest most of the group is already changing out of their jerseys into somthing dry and clean, Heckeling me for busting my bike..... So I hang it up on my carrier and further inspect the carnage I thought it was just the hanger and pivot bolt but once I got the new hanger and bolt on it was clear that my X9 was tweaked!!! anybody got an extra x9 or x7 I can barrow??? for the Holiday season?:thumbsup:


Craigs

List

Or....

E-

Bay


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Bummer!! Sorry to hear of your bad luck. 

I too have lost 1 drop out (not a derailer) out there in Hilo. Sounds like you ride with the boys from Hilo Bike Hub. I lost one whole swing arm back in the early 90's down in Mud Lane...........This was before "replaceable derailer hangers" were the thing. 

I always carry a chain tool. Turned my bike into a single speed so I didn't have to walk home. And with the new bikes, I carry my own replaceable hanger. I know Chris carries one too.........he gave one to Steve once when Steve broke his out there one day. 

Wish I had a spare derail for you..............I only have shimano stuff though.


----------



## mstguide (Oct 20, 2008)

I feel your pain $$$$. Can you believe that the smaller the twig the more the damage it can create to your derailleur.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*What pimp said*

and run a shorter cage if you can.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

gmats said:


> Bummer!! Sorry to hear of your bad luck.
> 
> I too have lost 1 drop out (not a derailer) out there in Hilo. Sounds like you ride with the boys from Hilo Bike Hub. I lost one whole swing arm back in the early 90's down in Mud Lane...........This was before "replaceable derailer hangers" were the thing.
> 
> ...


Nah don't worry my ride is back up and running again I dont carry a hanger but I do have a chain tool with me at all times I chose to walk because I was only @ super-rooter so I was close to the quarry......it was funny because i was the only one out there with any kind of damage that day....


----------



## mrgto (Sep 28, 2008)

Dont run over twigs


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I find it odd that someone has to run a derailleur purchase by the wife. Step down to X.7 at around $45. Does that require approval too?


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

lol no.....Just like to clue her in on purchases more than 50$ that are not a part of daily life ( Grocerys,gas.ect....) I'm not a rich man like some of us here on this forum, And the fact that I accually ride my bike like Cannondale intended it to be ridden, I'm gonna break things from time to time....


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Well, the X.7 works fine- I have used both. It is a cheaper option.


----------



## hankthespacecowboy (Jun 10, 2004)

My new shortcage X-9 blew apart the other day on a muddy ride. Booo mud.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

*lol!*



hankthespacecowboy said:


> My new shortcage X-9 blew apart the other day on a muddy ride. Booo mud.


----------



## Jay04cobra (Dec 6, 2005)

XO's are pretty tough from what I have seen. I slid off a bank on a climb and a rock forced the rear D into the wheel, I felt it catch and stopped. Bent a spoke, bent the hanger, and pulled the threads on the pivot bolt. Also popped the end off on of the pins that pivot the parrelelogram. On the side of the trail, installed a new hanger and forced the pivot bolt back in. Finished the ride. Ordered a new pivot bolt and hanger, SRAM said they wouldn't sell a pin for the parellelogram, it had to be bent. I replaced the pivot and have been riding it like that for 9 months.

A couple of guys with the newer Shimano Shadow stuff that had issues had to replace parts to get them to work, they snapped right off or bent so bad as to be unusable. Considering it's about 10:1 SRAMvs Shimano in my group I think that's pretty good. Shimano's days as being the benchmark are over IMO.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Jay04cobra said:


> Shimano's days as being the benchmark are over IMO.




Au contraire

Snapped right off? Had to replace parts? I call BS.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Yah that new pivot is where all the failed ones broke on the shadows that I saw the other day.... I got to say they sure look cool on the bike though


----------



## ForrestJones (May 25, 2009)

*Derailleur hangers?*

What I'm missing from this discussion is, why did the RD get wrecked when the hanger is the thing that's supposed to get murdered by the stick snakes? What is the point of a replaceable hanger?

So far only 2 sticks (that didn't just snap harmlessly) have got caught in my spokes and niether one broke anything. 'Cause I'm slow.

Glad you are back in action!


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

The rear mech got a little tweaked that's all the hanger was trashed along with the pivot bolt(on the dereilluer) that was also changed. The X9 lives on!


----------



## ForrestJones (May 25, 2009)

*ok*

I get it now. The hanger did at least help keep the RD from being wrecked completely.

BTW, did you know that if every bike on earth was a singlespeed, none of this would have happened? lol. :yikes:


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

ForrestJones said:


> BTW, did you know that if every bike on earth was a singlespeed, none of this would have happened? lol. :yikes:


The correct answer is Rohloff.


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

This is why I use X7's, but some day I hope to get a Rohloff.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

*Rip X9 *








[/URL][/IMG]Well she's dead like my friend said it wouldn't last...... About 30 minuets into the ride picked up another stick and now my deurilleur is toast! Pau, finished, the fat lady already sang!


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

ae111black said:


> Well she's dead like my friend said it wouldn't last...... About 30 minuets into the ride picked up another stick and now my deurilleur is toast! Pau, finished, the fat lady already sang!


nnnnnnnnnnnooooooooooooo it was so young :cryin:


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Yup it was raining rather heavily and I was distracted I picked up the smallest stick and wham! I bent it back the best I could made it out of the trail I was going on and I really don't know what happened ( the poor thing was ghost shifting) it just decided enough is enough and it leaped into the spokes....... Dead! 45 minuets of walking awaits.....


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm in, busted up my $100 2010 x.9 yesterday. Iddler pulley came out looking like a cheap crack ho, missing teeth and all. Fortunately SRAM uses soft aluminum so it bent back into shape. With 1mm of shimz a shimano wheel fit in and I am back in business. FWIW Greenfish has 2010 x.9 for $68 and Jenson matched that for me.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

do you know if anybody has a '07 for like 40$ LOL....... nah


----------



## RamRider (Sep 10, 2009)

nuck_chorris said:


> I dont think thats compatible with sram's 1:1


O Rlyy??


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

AL29er said:


> FWIW Greenfish has 2010 x.9 for $68 and Jenson matched that for me.


accually ordered a Med cage X9 this morning from Wheel World 69+Shipping so it came out to 78$ (hope this dosen't happen again for a while!!!:eekster: )


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

PaMtnBkr said:


> Shtuff happens. Best move for me (I live in Pa and ride exclusively in the woods w/lots of rocks and sticks) was when I bought a XT Shadow Rear Der. I love how it tucks under the chainstays and it's durable too! It's been in the spokes at least 3 times and still works like a charm. Of course, you would have to replace your shifters too, at least the rear one.


I can second that. I also do most of my riding in PA with rocks and logs and such. I bought the XT Shadow and it is working great. Stays up and out of the way, haven't hit it once!

Although now the debate might shift from SS/Geared to Shimano/SRAM. :thumbsup:


----------



## willis.4 (Apr 22, 2005)

ae111black said:


> [/URL][/IMG]Well she's dead like my friend said it wouldn't last...... About 30 minuets into the ride picked up another stick and now my deurilleur is toast! Pau, finished, the fat lady already sang!


What actually broke this time the hanger or the derailleur (both)? From your description did the stick jump in the spokes or the chain? In your first case did you break a hanger then too? Hopefully you aren't over shifting (going into the wheels or the hanger) and busting it up that way (check those limit screws).

I've had my X-9 eat some sticks but no problems so far just wondering what I should watch out for.

You kick any old ladies lately sounds like Karma is out to get you!


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

willis.4 said:


> What actually broke this time the hanger or the derailleur (both)? From your description did the stick jump in the spokes or the chain? In your first case did you break a hanger then too? Hopefully you aren't over shifting (going into the wheels or the hanger) and busting it up that way (check those limit screws).
> 
> I've had my X-9 eat some sticks but no problems so far just wondering what I should watch out for.
> 
> You kick any old ladies lately sounds like Karma is out to get you!


the mech was a bit tweaked at the beginning of the ride and I picked up the smallest stick and there she went! This time I twisted the cage and I was about 30 minuets out so I wrenched the cage into submission and picked a good gear to stay in about 10 mins later I think the hanger just gave way and it was over!


----------



## willis.4 (Apr 22, 2005)

ae111black said:


> the mech was a bit tweaked at the beginning of the ride and I picked up the smallest stick and there she went! This time I twisted the cage and I was about 30 minuets out so I wrenched the cage into submission and picked a good gear to stay in about 10 mins later I think the hanger just gave way and it was over!


Sheesh, I hope it all works out for you in the end.

Good Luck!


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

ae111black said:


> accually ordered a Med cage X9 this morning from Wheel World 69+Shipping so it came out to 78$ (hope this dosen't happen again for a while!!!:eekster: )


So I got a e-mail from wheel world yesterday saying they were sold out!!!!! WTF??? Now What? :madmax:


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

ae111black said:


> So I got a e-mail from wheel world yesterday saying they were sold out!!!!! WTF??? Now What? :madmax:


http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=12959&category=689


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a X-9 and a x-7. PM if you still need.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Price point to the rescue!!!!! just scored a X9 Short cage 69$ +frt.......just hope they don't run out........


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

ae111black said:


> So I got a e-mail from wheel world yesterday saying they were sold out!!!!! WTF??? Now What? :madmax:


make it a single speed for a little so you can ride, just leave the gears on and pick the one you like. or get this for a temperary replacement 
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/RD604A00-Shimano+Hone+Rd-M600+Rear+Derailleur.aspx
its 10 bucks


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

insanitylevel9 said:


> or get this for a temperary replacement
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/RD604A00-Shimano+Hone+Rd-M600+Rear+Derailleur.aspx
> its 10 bucks


LOL your funny!!! thats a propriotary Sh!tmano unit they cant even sell those for 10$.....


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

ae111black said:


> LOL your funny!!! thats a propriotary Sh!tmano unit they cant even sell those for 10$.....


thank you


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

ae111black said:


> LOL your funny!!! thats a propriotary Sh!tmano unit they cant even sell those for 10$.....


Avid is now worse, much worse then Shimano. Shimano had learned its lessons.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

insanitylevel9 said:


> thank you


I didnt want to seem smart @ss but thanks for the tip..........:thumbsup:


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Curmy said:


> Avid is now worse, much worse then Shimano. Shimano had learned its lessons.


what did they do now????


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

ae111black said:


> what did they do now????


Shimano went back to mostly standard interfaces and conventional controls. SRAM is trying hard to become the old Shimano. I think SRAM is more evil then Shimano.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

ae111black said:


> I didnt want to seem smart @ss but thanks for the tip..........:thumbsup:


it all good it was meant as a joke roadies use it more then mountain bikers


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

*look what came in the mail this morning!*

my brand new X9 short cage! Yay!!! now I just need to get a new hanger,cable and housing and shorten my chain a bit. I'll be back in business......:thumbsup:


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

ae111black said:


> my brand new X9 short cage! Yay!!! now I just need to get a new hanger,cable and housing and shorten my chain a bit. I'll be back in business......:thumbsup:


ooohhh pretty


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Get shorter cages and lower profiled derailleurs. Check your spokes to see if they have any damage also!!


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

just so you know, short cage X.9 has a limit of about 30T


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Lambdamaster said:


> just so you know, short cage X.9 has a limit of about 30T


Not to be a smart @ss....But my set up has a 34t cassette.... and it works great! All I had to do was adjust my "b" screw and add 2 extra links to compinsate for chainstay growth on suspension compression. It works fine!


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

ae111black said:


> Not to be a smart @ss....But my set up has a 34t cassette.... and it works great! All I had to do was adjust my "b" screw and add 2 extra links to compinsate for chainstay growth on suspension compression. It works fine!


The largest cog on the cassette is not what the 30T limit refers to. But, if it works, it works.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

yah I was trying to figure out the table that gives the formula on that but I got lost,LOL I figured I only really use the big ring (32 in my bike) and mostly 13t-34t on the cassette so I'm not really asking the thing to do anything crazy!


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

ae111black said:


> yah I was trying to figure out the table that gives the formula on that but I got lost,LOL I figured I only really use the big ring (32 in my bike) and mostly 13t-34t on the cassette so I'm not really asking the thing to do anything crazy!


if you've got a 13-34T cassette, that leaves you about 9T, maybe 10T freedom up front. I would do a 2X9 with 24T/34T or 26T/36T chainrings. Of course, 1X9 works great too.
:thumbsup:


----------



## sprunghunt (May 14, 2006)

perhaps you should try one of these:


----------



## Black Bart (Apr 19, 2004)

ForrestJones said:


> What I'm missing from this discussion is, why did the RD get wrecked when the hanger is the thing that's supposed to get murdered by the stick snakes? What is the point of a replaceable hanger?
> 
> BTW, did you know that if every bike on earth was a singlespeed, none of this would have happened? lol. :yikes:


Replaceable hangers are there to protect the larger investment, the frame, from being trashed. If it helps save the RD too all the better, but to make the hanger so soft as to prevent damage to the RD the hanger would bend under shifting load.

BTW, did you know that for every rider who says "my local trails can't be SS'ed" there is a SSer who will prove them wrong?


----------



## Ansible (Jan 30, 2004)

smb_600 said:


> noobish so bear with me, but how do you repeatedly break a derailleur? ....aside from smashing it into something....


I had an xtr on my heckler when it was new and a stick the thickness of my pinky caused it to rip in half. Weird thing is it wasn't like I was stomping on the pedals or even felt any resistance, it just came apart without me even noticing something was wrong. I've been running XT ever since and that hasn't happened again, I'm still not sure if it was a freak accident or what.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

New tires will sometimes pick up sticks and flip them into the rear derailleur. I think it's the little titty things that stick out of a new tire. Those things will also pick up a sharp stone and punch it through the tire when forced through the chainstay.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Yah new tires seem to be really sticky and my tires are always plenty sticky WTB DNA rocks!


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

> ...or kick something up with your tire that smashes into it.





PaMtnBkr said:


> Shtuff happens. Best move for me (I live in Pa and ride exclusively in the woods w/lots of rocks and sticks) was when I bought a XT Shadow Rear Der. I love how it tucks under the chainstays and it's durable too! It's been in the spokes at least 3 times and still works like a charm. Of course, you would have to replace your shifters too, at least the rear one.


Not durable enough.
I already replaced one on my new ride after about 10-12 hours on the trails.
I was on Cannell when I hit a stick the size of my forearm with my front tire. It spun up and around and the other end nailed the XT Shadow and I suddenly heard the grinding sound of misalignment. I was lucky to finish the ride with the only problem being that I couldn't shift to the small ring on the back. The mech at the shop tried to tweak it back but it was worse than after it happened.

The new one has been working pretty well though I went with a medium cage instead of long when I replaced it.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

Curmy said:


> Avid is now worse, much worse then Shimano. Shimano had learned its lessons.


I might agree with you concerning SRAM but I wouldn't be betting that Shimano has learned anything. In fact I'd almost bet they try it again within 5-10 years.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Here it is--- your first few years of riding, you'll go through a few derailleurs. After that, you learn to stop pedalling when you feel/hear a branch in your bike and you give a little extra room on the right to clear rocks. I went through few when I started, and now I haven't had to replace a derailleur in 12 years or so. Still have the OE XTR on my '01 AM bike that's seen a lot of abuse. Also riding in PA, where someone mentioned all the sticks and branches, but you learn to watch for them or stop to pull them out before damage.

Oh, and SS is for the FL or OH people that don't have mountains. Here in PA it's for the people who want excuses not to make a tough uphill or who go slow downhill.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

*I have SS'ed my local trails*



Black Bart said:


> Replaceable hangers are there to protect the larger investment, the frame, from being trashed. If it helps save the RD too all the better, but to make the hanger so soft as to prevent damage to the RD the hanger would bend under shifting load.
> 
> BTW, did you know that for every rider who says "my local trails can't be SS'ed" there is a SSer who will prove them wrong?


I Rock my local trails SS, it's slow going and beats me up......My SS is also Rigid. When I feel particularly mastocistic:devil: I'll ride it there! but for now I'll be riding my FS Geared Prophet...........:ihih:


----------



## peedrama (Jul 27, 2008)

short cage is your friend.

105 for the win!

edit: but you already figured that out. late post. doh!


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

at least mine was only $70...

























I have no idea how it happened either. I was just riding along pretty slowly, then bam!!-drivetrain freezes up. my derailleur hanger is pretty beat up as well.
:madman:


----------



## 2DMaxLST (Oct 25, 2008)

$200+ down the drain, first derailleur in 4k miles, I replaced it with a XT.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

2DMaxLST said:


> $200+ down the drain, first derailleur in 4k miles, I replaced it with a XT.


Was it broken beyond the cage?

If you have it aorund, send it to me.


----------



## 2DMaxLST (Oct 25, 2008)

It's tweaked..........I do have it but I'm not sure what to do with it. :madman:


----------



## 2DMaxLST (Oct 25, 2008)

Here you can see the mounting tab is tweaked.... It really sucked because it came stock on my Rize and I had only about a week on it!!


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

2DMaxLST said:


> Here you can see the mounting tab is tweaked.... It really sucked because it came stock on my Rize and I had only about a week on it!!


I would have disassembled it and tested part compatibility with XT, and reported the findings to us.  Just for the heck of it.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

I think those Shimano Shadow set up's are designed to bend @ the pivot like that..... Thats what all the broken ones I saw looked like!


----------



## flow_vs_speed (Nov 4, 2009)

Shimano Saint m800 is calling you.... if you can run a through axle. They are not vulnerable like a normal rear derailleur. The idea never caught on, so they are being blown out dirt cheap ($10 - $20 via ebay, online stores, etc).


----------



## need4gforce (Sep 12, 2009)

Does anyone make a simple metal bracket that protects the derailer...... I know it would hang farther but ****...something like the size and shape of a water bottle cage, made from steel..... 

Maybe I will design one and sell it to all you guys with stick problems.....


----------



## chrisocross (Nov 17, 2009)

if you are serious about racing, if you do race, i suggest getting the Sram X.X


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

I have been looking @ making some kind of guard basicly to defend the lower chain line from sticks and twigs. It would be huge like an old school chain-guard in a cruiser. Maybe out of fiberglass for a prototype.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

ae111black said:


> I have been looking @ making some kind of guard basicly to defend the lower chain line from sticks and twigs. It would be huge like an old school chain-guard in a cruiser. Maybe out of fiberglass for a prototype.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110447214198


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Curmy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110447214198


LOL I accually have one of those from way back.......I had it on my First Mountain Bike. It wouldnt do anything for sticks in the chain......


----------



## nogod (May 30, 2009)

man if sticks are breaking your deraillers i hate to see your spokes


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

chrisocross said:


> if you are serious about racing, if you do race, i suggest getting the Sram X.X


WHY????????????????????????????????????????????:yikes:


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

chrisocross said:


> if you are serious about racing, if you do race, i suggest getting the Sram X.X


B.S.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I like how people are suggesting different brands and types.... there's not a single one out there that I can't tear off with an errant stick. The only one I've managed to make last is the one on my freeride bike. It's an X9 that's so old the damn spring is rusty and doesn't really provide enough tension anymore. Still shifts good although it looks like it has been ridden through a mine field.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

chrisocross said:


> if you are serious about racing, if you do race, i suggest getting the Sram X.X


Well that explains why I cant get on the podium , I have been using the wrong equipment . Next seasons already lookin better , I can cut back the training and just get a new rear derailluer . Thanks .   :thumbsup:


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

*Exactly!*



Jim311 said:


> I like how people are suggesting different brands and types.... there's not a single one out there that I can't tear off with an errant stick. The only one I've managed to make last is the one on my freeride bike. It's an X9 that's so old the damn spring is rusty and doesn't really provide enough tension anymore. Still shifts good although it looks like it has been ridden through a mine field.


I agree! thats why I just went with what I already had and went short cage. The best one was posted this morning. "you need a Sram XX" LOL!


----------



## verve825 (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm willing to bet the derailleur of your choice, that none of you who have slagged off the XX suggestion, have actually ridden one... Jus' sayin'.


----------



## 2DMaxLST (Oct 25, 2008)

verve825 said:


> I'm willing to bet the derailleur of your choice, that none of you who have slagged off the XX suggestion, have actually ridden one... Jus' sayin'.


I'm sure the XX group would be great, but in a thread discussing tearing off derailleurs on our AM trail bikes I don't see how a $1200 minimum investment in XX could be seen as a viable solution??   I would definitely look at XX on a XC race machine but for my new AM bike I am going with a 2x9 with medium cage X-9 rear derailleur. :thumbsup:


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Once again Agreed!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

need4gforce said:


> Does anyone make a simple metal bracket that protects the derailer...... I know it would hang farther but ****...something like the size and shape of a water bottle cage, made from steel.....
> 
> Maybe I will design one and sell it to all you guys with stick problems.....


I say put a roll cage on the whole bike, by cracky!

If you don't break off a derailleeeur every so often you are prolly a girly boy riding city bike paths. If you think breaking one off is the end, you are still a girly boy, just riding in some sticks. Who(m)ever said run what you can afford to replace gets the cigar. Buy em by the case, live large. :thumbsup:


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

verve825 said:


> I'm willing to bet the derailleur of your choice, that none of you who have slagged off the XX suggestion, have actually ridden one... Jus' sayin'.


It does not require anything more then a modicum of common sense to deduce that your derailleur choice, and even an extra available gear ratio will do f-all for racing results of anybody but a very few individuals who do not post or read here. There is absolutely no sensible reason to spend money on XX.


----------



## 07dbrider (Jun 1, 2008)

Mike Aswell said:


> Rather than a reason to go single speed...
> 
> I say it's a reason to shorten your chain and bypass your derailleur when your break it. It's happened to all of us (or most of us) at one point or another. Unless your walk isn't far. Then I say walk the bike. But it you are more than a mile or so from your car, I think it's a good fix to avoid the 7 mile walk in hard soled shoes as the sun is setting and the mosquitoes are getting hungry.....I've done that one once and learned the hard way that there had to be a better option.


ive had to do that before. wasnt paying attention and hit a big stick. broke the dr hanger in half and had to shorten chain to get back home. another time on same bike had the dr just blow up on me randomly. wasnt a stick near me. i think it was just old and weak from its previous encounter with the stick. lucky it was only a crappy bottom of the line shimano. i would hate to break the xtr on my fuji. i dont have money to replace it being 15


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

my XT Shadow. about 6 months old. 









I sent it back to Shimano with a copy of my receipt (thank you Wheatridge Cyclery in Denver for getting it for me) and had a new one in 2 weeks. absolutely free


----------

